# Pico squeeze replacement bottles



## Akash (25/11/16)

Hi Vendors

Any stocking replacement bottles for the pico squeeze or planning to bring them in?

Would be nice to have some spare ones and also fill up with different juices.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Bizkuit (25/11/16)

Also need some spare bottles for my Pico Squeeza I got from @Sir Vape


----------



## Raslin (25/11/16)

Here we go again....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bizkuit (25/11/16)

Raslin said:


> Here we go again....



Hi @Raslin 
Care to elaborate?


----------



## Raslin (25/11/16)

I battled to get spare bottles for the subbox. Vendors don't always being in spares for the sqounkers that they sell.

I will not buy a squonker unless I can buy spare bottles at the same time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bizkuit (25/11/16)

@Raslin Thanks for the info. I'm going to be pretty pissed and embarrassed if @Sir Vape does not bring in any spare bottles as I recommended this setup to a few friends and colleagues who ended up buying it

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/1/17)

bump..any vendors have bottles innstock


----------

